# Nắm bắt những quy tắc thiết kế phòng khách quan trọng



## nadanvonga (24/1/22)

Nắm bắt những quy tắc thiết kế phòng khách quan trọng Điều này không quá khó nếu bạn nắm được những quy tắc trong thiết kế phòng khách dưới đây. 1. Sử dụng một bóng đèn chiếu Không chỉ có tác dụng chiếu sáng mà những bóng đèn này còn thay đổi tâm trạng và tạo không khí ấm cúng cho cả gia đình và khách đến chơi. Chính vì thế, sử dụng một bóng chiếu sáng cỡ lớn ở chính giữa phòng khách chưa phải là giải pháp hiệu quả nhất, bạn nên chia nhỏ khu vực rồi dùng theo hệ thống như: đèn bàn, đèn tường, đèn sàn, đèn trần, ... 2. Sai kích thước thảm Sử dụng một tấm thảm nhỏ sẽ làm mất cân bằng của căn phòng. Chính vì vậy, bạn nên chọn kích thước Máy tạo hương thơm thật phù hợp, để mở rộng hình ảnh, cái nhìn của phòng khách sẽ thật hoàn hảo đấy. 3. Vị trí đặt tivi Nơi tốt nhất để đặt TV là tại một bức tường trống và nếu thiết kế chìm được thì càng tốt bạn nhé. Không đặt TV ở phía trước mặt quá gần hay bên cửa sổ, vừa không tốt cho thị lực lại giúp ngôi nhà thông thoáng và đỡ bí hơn. Ngoài ra, khoảng cách giữa TV và ghế sofa sẽ phụ thuộc vào kích thước của màn hình (khoảng 3-5 lần đường chéo của màn hình). 4. Không dùng gối trên sofa Đệm và gối dựa tại sopha sẽ tạo ra một bầu không khí ấm cúng và thoải mái. Khi lựa chọn máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang bạn cần xem xét để sử dụng chất liệu cho phù hợp với ghế sofa hoặc ghế của nhà mình. Nếu đồ nội thất trong phòng khách được làm bằng nhung hoặc velor, thì gối bằng bông hoặc vải dệt sẽ là không phù hợp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5. Sopha áp sát tường Đừng áp sát sopha vào tường vì điều đó vô hình chung gây cảm giác chật chội và bí bách cho không gian. Bạn cứ đặt tự nhiên vào trung tâm của phòng khách, hay bất cứ chỗ nào khác, miễn tránh xa bức tường. 6. Dùng nội thất tối cho phòng khách thấp Điều này hoàn toàn sai. Nó khiến phòng khách của bạn trông chật chội. Nên sử dụng một bàn trà nhỏ, bàn ghế gọn gàng là được. 7. Chọn nội thất theo sở thích Đừng thích gì chọn nấy. Bạn cần tuân thủ quy tắc thiết kế của phòng khách nữa. Không thể phòng khách đang đi theo style trang nhã bạn lại sử dụng gối Hello Kitty được, chúng sẽ đá nhau “lia lịa”. 8. Nội thất không liên quan đến nhau Ngoài lỗi chọn nội thất theo sở thích, bạn còn dễ mắc phải sai lầm nội thất không liên quan đến nhau nữa. Vì đơn giản, bạn không phải là một nhà thiết kế chuyên nghiệp. Để khắc phục điều này, bạn chỉ còn cách đọc nhiều và tham khảo thôi. 9. Treo sai hình ảnh Chiều cao lý tưởng để treo khung ảnh là 153 cm tính từ mức sàn lên đến trung tâm hình ảnh. Nếu bạn có quá nhiều hình ảnh, thì nên tập hợp lại thành hệ thống và treo theo dạng lưu trữ vào một góc thì sẽ đẹp hơn. 10. Dùng đồ nội thất quá lớn Sai lầm phổ biến nhất khiến nội thất của căn phòng không phù hợp về kích thước thường đến từ ghế sofa. Nếu bạn có một phòng khách lớn bạn có thể mua một chiếc ghế sofa rộng rãi. Nhưng ngược lại, với một phòng khách nhỏ chỉ nên thích hợp để sofa hai chỗ ngồi và một vài ghế bành là đủ. 11. Bỏ qua chức năng của phòng khách Có khác nhiều cách để tích hợp các chức năng như thư viện, khu vui chơi cho con ... vào phòng khách mà có lẽ bạn đã bỏ quên. Đừng lãng phí không gian sống như vậy. 12. Trồng cây trong chậu nhỏ Thay vì trồng lẻ tẻ những chậu nhỏ cây xanh rồi đặt chúng khắp phòng khách thì bạn nên thay một chậu to và trồng thật mạnh dạn ở ngay giữa không gian bàn uống nước. Trông sẽ đỡ nhức mắt và khó chịu hơn. 13. Màu tường lỗi thời Việc sử dụng màu tường, giấy dán tường cũ kĩ cũng làm phòng khách nhà bạn bớt đẹp đi, thậm chí không muốn nói là lỗi thời. Hãy cập nhật xu hướng và trang trí mới lại tường cho thật đẹp bạn nhé. 14. Một màu Nhàm chán lắm thì mới phải sử dụng một màu Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho không gian lớn. Bạn cũng đừng ngụy biện rằng đơn giản là đỉnh cao. Chắc chắn rằng để đạt đến sự đỉnh cao thì bạn chưa đủ tầm như các kiến trúc sư rồi, vì thế cứ đa dạng mà phối cho không gian bớt nhàm chán đi.


----------

